# Duncan Coral acting strangely



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

The past few weeks my Duncan coral tentacles have been retracted. The smaller heads seem to be to fine. Is this normal behaviour? I just ordered new t5 bulbs as the old one are done, could this be a contributing factor?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wierd they also look pale a little bit..but who knows it might just be their behaviour..i wouldnt worry too much if the new heads are looking healthy..it may be a behavioural pattern of some kind..


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you replaced all T5 bulbs in one shot? If so then it's advisable to replace 2 or 3 bulbs for the first part and the second half a few weeks later.



fache98 said:


> I just ordered new t5 bulbs as the old one are done, could this be a contributing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

I had t12 vho attinics and a 250w halide that were at about 10 months. I have since sent those off to the historical museum and just replaced with 2 t5 Coral blue that I am slowly breaking in. I can't tell just yet if there is an improvement in the Duncan but can see a huge diff in light distribution. Only been in 3 days though, I'll keep you guys posted. 

Thanks for the support though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Raise the T5's higher and the gradually lower it down a couple inches in between a couple days .. try to slowly acclimatize the corals from too much lights it tends to bleach the coral(s).


----------

